# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Ability ID's

## Bambusbar

Complete Spell/Ability List
*(Click Above to go to Complete List)*
Below was a list I started to make until I found out about the above list. If I helped in any way either as a quick reference, feel free to let me know! 

*Death Knight:*




> Blood Boil: 50842
> Blood Plague: 55078
> Death Coil: 47541
> Death Gate: 50977
> Death Grip: 49576
> Frost Fever: 55095
> Frost Presence: 48266
> Icy Touch: 45477
> Plague Strike: 45462
> ...



*Druids:*




> Wrath: 5176
> Moonfire: 164812 (For some reason there were two, this is the other ID: 8921)
> Rejuvenation: 774
> Cat Form: 768
> Feline Grace: 125972
> Ferocious Bite: 22568
> Prowl: 5215
> Shred: 5221
> Bear Form: 5487
> ...



*Hunters:*





> Arcane Shot: 3044
> Call Pet 1: 883
> Call Pet 2: 83242
> Call Pet 3: 83243
> Call Pet 4: 83244
> Revive Pet: 982
> Steady Shot: 56641
> Concussive Shot: 5116
> Dismiss Pet: 2641
> ...



*Mage:*





> Frostfire Bolt: 44614
> Frost Nova: 122
> Fire Blast: 2136
> Blink: 1953
> Counterspell: 2139
> Polymorph: 118
> Ice Block: 45438
> Cone of Cold: 120
> Remove Curse: 475
> ...



*Monk:*





> Jab: 100780
> Stance of the Fierce Tiger: 103985
> Tiger Palm: 100787
> Roll: 109132
> Blackout Kick: 100784
> Surging Mist: 116694
> Provoke: 115546
> Resuscitate: 115178
> Detox: 115450
> ...



*Paladin:*





> Crusader Strike: 35395
> Seal of Command: 105361
> Judgement: 20271
> Hammer of Justice: 853
> Harsh Word: 130552
> Word of Glory: 136494 -or- 85673
> Righteous Fury: 25780
> Redemption: 7328
> Reckoning: 62124
> ...



*Priest:*





> Archangel: 81700
> Atonement: 81749
> Binding Heal: 32546
> Chakra: Chastise: 81209
> Chakra: Sanctuary: 81206
> Chakra: Serenity: 81208
> Circle of Healing: 34861
> Devouring Plague: 2944
> Dispersion: 47585
> ...



*Rogue:*





> Andrenaline Rush: 13750
> Assassin's Resolve: 84601
> Backstab: 53
> Blade Flurry: 13877
> Dispatch: 111240
> Envenom: 32645
> Fan of Knives: 51723
> Find Weakness: 91023
> Hemorrhage: 16511
> ...



*Shaman:*





> Ascendance (Restoration): 165344
> Ascendance (Elemental): 165339
> Ascendance (Enhancement): 165341
> Chain Heal: 1064
> Earth Shield: 974
> Earth Shock: 8042
> Earthquake: 61882
> Elemental Fury: 60188
> Feral Spirit: 51533
> ...



*Warlock:*





> Agony: 980
> Burning Embers: 108647
> Chaos Bolt: 116858
> Conflagrate: 17962
> Dark Soul: Instability: 113858
> Dark Soul: Knowledge: 113861
> Dark Soul: Misery: 113860
> Demonic Leap: 109151
> Drain Life: 689
> ...



*Warrior:*





> Bastion of Defense: 84608
> Blood Crace: 159362
> Bloodsurge: 46915
> Bloodthirst: 23881
> Colossus Smash: 167105
> Demoralizing Shout: 1160
> Devastate: 20243
> Die by the Sword: 118038
> Execute (Arms): 163201
> ...

----------


## ImogenOC

It's decent, I would recommend compiling glyph and talent as well, including modified spells from said talents and glyphs.

----------


## Bambusbar

> It's decent, I would recommend compiling glyph and talent as well, including modified spells from said talents and glyphs.


Yuppers, sounds like a good plan.

I also want to try to group them based on spec or usefulness, etc. 

With some of the classes I stopped putting in ID's for "Teleport" abilities, etc. 

More to come tonight.

----------


## Bambusbar

Added most the abilities from each class, one of these days in the future I'll go more into the minutia of everything.

----------


## MrBrain1

if i need a ability id i just go to WoWHead.com and look after it. This list won't be used at all.

----------


## Bambusbar

> if i need a ability id i just go to WoWHead.com and look after it. This list won't be used at all.


Well hey, thanks for being a douche! Be sure to keep it up!

----------


## Rubim

Not diminishing your work but,

https://code.google.com/p/simulation...pell_lists.inc

Everything you will ever need.

----------


## Bambusbar

> Not diminishing your work but,
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/simulation...pell_lists.inc
> 
> Everything you will ever need.


Shit.

And here I thought I was doing something actually helpful. D:

----------


## svs

I'd also recommend idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse addon. It simply adds SpellIDs to mouseover tooltip.

----------

